# Impending foaling info required



## Zottie1980 (25 March 2016)

Hi - I'm very new to H&H, I have a beautiful mare who it now seems I purchased pregnant. I don't think I have the truth but I'm told by the dealer I purchased her from that she came out of a slaughter house 4 weeks before I had her. She is a 13hh native mini cob - I'm told she was with 14.1/14.2hh 12month old colts. I had her checked over by my vet in November approx 8 weeks after purchase as I thought something was wrong, this is when we were told she was to become a mum! Vet placed her approx 5-7 months. Problem is as vet said we were over 60 days it was difficult to date which I understand but I don't know when she's due, I'm reading all sorts online & in books to prepare myself and what to look for etc but honestly I feel like I'm so out of my depth. I've never had or wanted a mare in foal, don't get me wrong foal is now highly anticipated & will come into a loving show home. My mare is HUGE, to the point I'm worried she's that big, she's kind of bagging up (massive compared to normal but not like a cows udder lol) however we do believe her to be maiden from her teats (I'm informed from my vet) so been told the bagging up process may not be relevant, she's stamping her feet, watching her flanks, pacing the field & doesn't want to be out, not really eating her hay & haylage although currently still eating her hard feed, butt cheeks getting a tad jelly like and her personal area has sagged a lot and become wrinkly. I guess really my question would be are there any definate things I'm looking for? I want to ensure everyone is on standby as already been told it's a big foal & I can't risk loosing her she's so precious to us. Thank you for reading & sorry it's a lengthy post x


----------



## Kathy657 (26 March 2016)

Hi is there a stud or a vet practice where she can go to foal?  ideally she needs watching at night when she bags up which can be tiring. Look for the muscles around the top of her tail slackening, her vulva relaxing & wax on her teats. 
Ideally though she should go to a stud for your peace of mind.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (26 March 2016)

Sounds like you have an imminent foal! Waxing up is perhaps the best indicator, although it isn't fool-proof. Her udder will get very full and tight, and her lady bits will be lengthening and becoming flabby. She sounds uncomfortable, bless her. It's really just a matter of watching and waiting. That's the hardest bit. If you don't have a CCTV (and let's face it, an awful lot of us don't!) it means sleepless nights, I'm afraid. Do you have a Trusty Advisor? Someone who has done this before, and could be at the end of a phone? You have your vet on call, you're watching her like a hawk, and you've done your research. Now it's just a waiting game.

Personally, I always like to have my girls at home to foal, as they are in familiar surroundings with familiar faces, and I have to say I never fail to be astonished by the whole foaling process. There's nothing quite like it!  However, if you are really worried, sending the mare elsewhere will help, although it probably won't be cheap. But it might stop your blood pressure going through the roof!

When she does start (if you foal her at home), what you want are two hooves (one in front of the other and pointing downwards) and then a nose between them. If they don't come in that order, call your vet and they can sort the foal out. And in over 30 years of foalings I have only seen difficult presentations half-a-dozen times. 

Whatever you decide, good luck, and let us know what you get! (A picture too, if you can ...)


----------



## Maesfen (26 March 2016)

You are looking for exactly what you have described; all signs that labour won't be too long.
As Kathy asks, have you anyone local to you or a stud that could take her or at least hold your hand through the process?  What area are you in as we might know of someone local to you?


----------



## Alec Swan (26 March 2016)

I often think that first time foalings for both mares and humans,  are a bit like going to the dentist,  in that afterwards we wonder 'What was all the fuss about'? 

I'm quite sure that being a native pony,  she will be absolutely fine.  The greatest risk of course,  comes from us humans in that we wonder when to step in but we also and all so often,  forget about when to leave the mare alone.  Less is always more,  until intervention is needed.  The genuine need to intervene is actually very rare.  I always help foals out,  but that's mostly because I'm poking my nose in where it isn't needed!

With the mare acting as she is,  it would be most likely that the foal is rotating and presenting itself in the correct position.  This can happen days before the actual birth,  so don't worry.  Just one question;  Are you planning to foal her in,  or out?

Alec.


----------



## Zottie1980 (26 March 2016)

She wouldn't settle if she was moved and if I'm honest I don't want that either as the nearest place is a very long way.....she's a mummy's girl & I think the worst thing I could do is change her routine


----------



## Zottie1980 (26 March 2016)

She will stay with me at home there's no way I would want to change her routine as I think it could do more harm than good right now. I'm excited but it just wasn't what I wanted! She is the second mare in 7 months I've managed to purchase pregnant! I don't want the stress of it but they're in a happy, loving, stable home & it's where they need to be - she has changed a lot today so maybe soon, that said I've been told now it's unlikely due to weather being bad?


----------



## Zottie1980 (26 March 2016)

She will be in her stable Alec as she's not enjoying being out and I don't like my horses living out


----------



## Zottie1980 (26 March 2016)

Maesfen said:



			You are looking for exactly what you have described; all signs that labour won't be too long.
As Kathy asks, have you anyone local to you or a stud that could take her or at least hold your hand through the process?  What area are you in as we might know of someone local to you?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have anyone local really - my vet is on the end of a phone although the poor thing needs a social life from my messages!


----------



## Hepsibah (26 March 2016)

Try not to worry too much about it. Keep your vet's number in your phone just in case and just keep a close eye on her. If you have her at home you can rig up an excellent CCTV system using a smartphone and a computer with skype. All you do is set the skype to pick up automatically, point the phone in the right direction and call it every couple of hours to have a quick peek without disturbing the mare at all. You get to stay in your warm bed too if you take your lappy to bed!

When I had my mare foal, I was staying in a caravan at the yard and checking every two hours. I had been P.H. testing her milk for a few days (when milk gets to below P.H. 7 expect foaling within 24 hours) and she was showing the usual signs of labour: restless, grumpy, not eating, pawing the ground etc.  

In between one check and the next, I had to powder my nose so nipped in for an extra look and saw this...














She had the membranes over her face:








So I went in and brushed them away. I was so happy...








But I left very quickly...








So mum and baby could get to know each other.








Foaly was up before mum was.








But a bucket of chaff and she was up too.








Next morning the real work began for mum....








And all was well. Good luck with yours. Do let us know how it goes.


----------



## Zottie1980 (26 March 2016)

Hepsibah said:



			Try not to worry too much about it. Keep your vet's number in your phone just in case and just keep a close eye on her. If you have her at home you can rig up an excellent CCTV system using a smartphone and a computer with skype. All you do is set the skype to pick up automatically, point the phone in the right direction and call it every couple of hours to have a quick peek without disturbing the mare at all. You get to stay in your warm bed too if you take your lappy to bed!

When I had my mare foal, I was staying in a caravan at the yard and checking every two hours. I had been P.H. testing her milk for a few days (when milk gets to below P.H. 7 expect foaling within 24 hours) and she was showing the usual signs of labour: restless, grumpy, not eating, pawing the ground etc.  

In between one check and the next, I had to powder my nose so nipped in for an extra look and saw this...














She had the membranes over her face:








So I went in and brushed them away. I was so happy...








But I left very quickly...








So mum and baby could get to know each other.








Foaly was up before mum was.








But a bucket of chaff and she was up too.








Next morning the real work began for mum....








And all was well. Good luck with yours. Do let us know how it goes. 

Click to expand...

Oh my word! Beautiful little one! I'm not lucky enough to have her at home she's on a livery yard. I may try & look into the Skype thing though!


----------



## Alec Swan (26 March 2016)

A lovely set of pics Hepsibah,  and illustrative too!

OP,  if she likes being in,  then that's her best place,  and no,  you're right,  don't move her at this stage.  The least disruption to her life and routine,  so the simpler the birth will be.

Good Luck and let us know how it goes! 

Alec.


----------



## cundlegreen (26 March 2016)

If you are lucky enough to be present when she foals, don't panic if the feet are out, but she gets up and walks about a bit. Maidens tend to do this, IME. You will be amazed how quickly it all happens. My mare was restless on the camera at 9-30 pm, (no wax), and at 10-30 the foal was out.


----------



## Zottie1980 (26 March 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			If you are lucky enough to be present when she foals, don't panic if the feet are out, but she gets up and walks about a bit. Maidens tend to do this, IME. You will be amazed how quickly it all happens. My mare was restless on the camera at 9-30 pm, (no wax), and at 10-30 the foal was out.
		
Click to expand...

That's quick! Good lord


----------



## Lgd (27 March 2016)

Too late to move her anyway if she's looking imminent. 
They are best being in the same environment for at least 6 weeks so the mare builds up antibodies to the local bacterial/viral population. 
They do generally foal quite quickly. Both of my maidens were fast deliveries. 
P was checked at 2am, nothing happening and at 3am she had the feet showing and foalie was out by 3.30am. Even sneakier with her second one as she was away at the stud as I wanted her back in foal. Stud manager brought her in at 5pm for her tea, foaling alarm went off about 20 minutes later and I had a phone call at 5.45pm to say he was out.
T with her first one was checked at 10.45pm with no apparent action and foal was out by 11.30pm


----------



## Lucy C (30 March 2016)

I hope you all don`t mind me joining.. I`m at the sleep derived stage of foaling!!

I have a maiden mare 340 days today

We have had a big build up so far which is stretching my  nerves

I wondered if anyone had experiences with maiden mares progressing in what appears like stage 1 and then stopping?

We`ve had various episodes of what appears to first stage over the last 10 days culminating in this week with changing of shape dropping belly relaxation of the tail head etc were we had 

Monday a small bloody show form vulva with relaxation etc, bag which is engorged in the morning and slightly less at  night with little expressing, biting at sides and lots of groaning about 4.30 in the morning

Yesterday morning very engorged bag dripping clear fluid, very relaxed and swollen vulva changing colour inside, lots of tail switching, belly kicking all day yesterday then nothing overnight

this morning very engorged bag dripping sticky fluid down legs, possible slight clear waxing on one teat, slight bloody show from vulva with swollen elongated and open but seems fed up but relaxed in her manner

Is this on off approach normal??

i`m checking her discretely through the night but not disturbing her, her appetite has increased

Help I need a voice of sanity !!!!
a


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 April 2016)

Sanity??  When mares are about to foal??  Never!!

I've put this up before but it's my only video of a fairly difficult foaling - huge foal, inexperienced Mum.  (warnng:  I always talk drivel to foaling mares - they don't mind.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78cavYZIlyc


----------



## Mariposa (2 April 2016)

Any news? Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## H&H Features (6 April 2016)

Here is a great article about preparing for a foal: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/preparing-for-a-foal-what-you-need-to-know-476023


----------



## Char0901 (12 April 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			Sanity??  When mares are about to foal??  Never!!

I've put this up before but it's my only video of a fairly difficult foaling - huge foal, inexperienced Mum.  (warnng:  I always talk drivel to foaling mares - they don't mind.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78cavYZIlyc

Click to expand...


What a fab video! He's beautiful. 
My mare was a maiden too and a baby was also huge. My mum and friend (owner of the farm where she foaled) had to help him out... Meanwhile i was hiding behind the stable door, covering my eyes saying 'is he OK?' 'is he alive?' now I know everything turned out fine I really regret not enjoying watching him being born! 
The big buggerlugs is 3 in may and 16.2 at least already!


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 April 2016)

Char0901 said:



			What a fab video! He's beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Hero is 5 now, 17hh and still growing.  He had another physio visit today - he's SO gawky and unbalanced he keeps falling over and tweaking stuff.  But he's coming along nicely - if slowly!


----------



## Alec Swan (12 April 2016)

H&H Features said:



			Here is a great article about preparing for a foal: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/preparing-for-a-foal-what-you-need-to-know-476023

Click to expand...

An informative article,  I agree,  but just two points;

Firstly,  when a vet releases a caslick (why MUST spell check insist upon 'cassock'?!),  it's vital that the lips of the vulva are separated daily,  or they will simply re-seal.

Secondly,  never EVER would I wash a mare's bag and certainly not with soap of any sort.  There will most probably be birthing fluids and blood present,  and it's the scent of these that draws the foal to the right end,  and I've seen mares which have been 'cleaned' (however good the intention) and the foal insists on attempting to feed from the front end with the smell of soap being repulsive to the foal.  From a writer who is clearly experienced,  I'm surprised at the suggestion.

Alec.


----------



## Equi (12 April 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			An informative article,  I agree,  but just two points;

Firstly,  when a vet releases a caslick (why MUST spell check insist upon 'cassock'?!),  it's vital that the lips of the vulva are separated daily,  or they will simply re-seal.

Secondly,  never EVER would I wash a mare's bag and certainly not with soap of any sort.  There will most probably be birthing fluids and blood present,  and it's the scent of these that draws the foal to the right end,  and I've seen mares which have been 'cleaned' (however good the intention) and the foal insists on attempting to feed from the front end with the smell of soap being repulsive to the foal.  From a writer who is clearly experienced,  I'm surprised at the suggestion.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. If the udder is filthy it should only be cleaned with clean water nothing else. I would then go as far as squeezing out a bit and covering the udder in it to smell it of milk.


----------



## SAFEMATE Foalalarm (5 April 2017)

Hello breeders,

I know this thread is old - but relevant again this time of year. I just felt compelled to point out that a due mare should NOT be moved.. The thing is, the fol is born without an immune system since it lacks the antibodies. These are present in the mare's raw-milk or colostrum. The antibodies will be suitable for/adjusted too the environment that the mare has been in the last month or so. 
Moving the mare means that the foal will be born without an immune defense, and not receiving the right help from the colostrum - a very risky situation..
The colostrum or raw-milk is not really so different from normal milk. The level of antibodies is higher though - but the important thing is that the foal only can pass the antibodies from the intestinals to the blood within the first 4 hours. The intestinal "walls" will close, and the antibodies are very big (on a molecular level, that is ;-) !).
Since the subject of foaling interests me and relates a lot to my proffession, I've written an article on the subject, called advice-for-a-good-start, I hope someone will find it usefull!

Best regards..

PS. My own mare Visna Boesgaard SRDH is due next monday to wednesday the week after (330-340 days), so mounting the foaling alarm tomorrow! Excited


----------

